# Watts Poodles in Ontario, CA--anyone know them?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Though I haven't heard of her, everything looks good to me. I don't see any red flags on the website. It's awesome she's so close to you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is so exciting for you!! 

With Peggy, I didn't get the colour I wanted. We didn't even end up getting the puppy we travelled 5 hours to pick up! Her sister ended up being the one for us, and I'm confident you're going to get the poodle that's the one for you.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Very cute puppies.  I like that they match puppies to families based on temperament. Also, it's nice that the breeder is so close. Hopefully you can visit?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I haven't heard of her - I'd be going to visit and asking for copies of the health testing. But a local breeder - and breeder with puppies SOON is a very good thing  Glad you found someone.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No prior knowledge of them but it all looks good. No flags except maybe a poodle tail .


----------

